# Pavement



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

What would be a good chassis to use to do oval or road coarse on fresh pavement in front of my house that I could utilize the electronics from my 17.5 cot car? Touring cars?


----------



## boyzrc (Jan 16, 2012)

horsedog said:


> What would be a good chassis to use to do oval or road coarse on fresh pavement in front of my house that I could utilize the electronics from my 17.5 cot car? Touring cars?


I have a couple of older chassis/cars that you could use that i wouldn't worry about scratching up. Not sure if foam tires - i've got a bunch of older rc4less tires- would work without a little sugar water down, you could investigate caps. Either way if you show for the 21st i'll have two chassis for you- an older L3 and a trinity evolution 10. If you wanted to do road course the evo 10 is good because you can place a lipo sideways in the chassis. Let me know.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

rj speed has a onroad car 1/10 scale that would be perfect for the go to there website and check it out


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

A touring car would work fine.. As far which chassis I guess would depend on $$$..Associated TC6 or tamiya415-417 are great on asphalt espeacialy in low grip situations..All TCs can work but some have strong backgrounds in the area of pavement..


----------

